# Pterinochilus murinus enclosure



## Royal_T's (Apr 8, 2011)

Shortly after being set-up.






Now






---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------

I could have put this in the enclosure forum but my intention was to show the work she had done rather than the enclosure itself.


----------

